#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [繪圖] 【期中作業】-獅子

## 魔啦茲雷

這是設計方法的期未作業
用廣告顏料上色的光畫線(小心點慢慢畫...)晚上8點到凌晨3點睡覺...
左下角是橙色加黑色混一起成茶色的，沒時間順便上橙色來塗上...= =
到了早上結果睡過頭已9點多...= =真是倒楣
不過還是趕上完成的作業...唉
PS:這是A3的西卡紙，我掃瞄器只掃瞄出A4不能掃瞄出成圖片
用數位相機拍的，經過PHOTOSHOP的處理後就OK~是這樣~
老師看到我作業說上線很不錯得到B的分數
A=90 B=80分 C=70 D=60
是100的話可能是S...從來沒人得到S的分數...

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

好帥氣喔~

很棒~喔

你說這是作業?

那如果畫獸人呢?

可不可以阿?

----------


## 和魯夫

好帥啊0口0!!!!!!!!!
魔啦茲雷困然是超強的XD!!!!
不過我看不懂你的上色方法囧(因為不會上色)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

這種單獨把線條分出來的美式風格...
我的天啊！！(好可怕的平面設計="=)

那個S級...我想是不會有人拿到的吧=w="(一般來說"美"很難100分...)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

TO:狼小承
喔 有空來畫獸人的線看看吧

TO:和魯夫
XD"以前曾經畫過各種的線 在高職學會的~到現在好像退步~所以畫線變很慢...


TO:御櫻雪弁天
=w="
問你~我老實說是我第一次畫這樣的獅子和上色線 好會花時間...

----------


## 德洛斯

其中作業是畫圖真是有趣

每次看到魔啦和一些朋友的作業都跟畫圖有關 

就好羨慕  真希望自己能讀跟這類有關的學校說0..0

----------

